# 2017 Yamaha F25. Which prop?



## erictetterton (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the newly redesigned 2017 Yamaha F25 on a 1448 Alweld. I am not completely through the break in period, but at WOT I’m turning 5800rpm and going 27-28mph. I put a hi-jacker jack plate with 6” of setback. The boat has trim tabs. I am currently running the stock 9&7/8 x 11&1/4” aluminum prop. There are not many choices for performance stainless props. I am in search for more top end performance versus hole shot. I was looking at the yamaha OEM stainless performance 3 10&1/8x11” versus the 10p. Yamaha says the stainless will drop the rpm approximately +\-150rpm. Not sure if I should go with the 11p because I want to stay in the top 300rpm range for maximum performance of the motor. 5000-6000rpm is the operating range for this motor. The only other choice I have found is Solas and hey don’t have the best reviews. Turbo hot shot isn’t made for the 3” gear case anymore. Any suggestions? 
https://www.boats.net/parts/detail/yamaha/Y-MAR-GYT3B-02-11.html


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 23, 2017)

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o768/erictetterton/6DF07BE2-CA2B-4249-BC02-CD1DD95B2B76_zpsjjwmgfon.jpg

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o768/erictetterton/815E2B57-96F9-47A3-BE71-DFA66368E713_zps2umubvc1.jpg

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o768/erictetterton/44FCCF0B-D463-4112-95C4-44F754091FA4_zpsw3wmcfae.jpg

https://i1342.photobucket.com/albums/o768/erictetterton/2F3F96EC-2483-4A3E-B7F7-4B057A124CC9_zpswpdlqajj.jpg


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a 10.5X11 Solas on mine I like it just fine. It is on a 1448 Grizzly that is loaded pretty heavy.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 23, 2017)

What kind of speed are you seeing and what rpm are you turning with that Solas? Stainless or aluminum?


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 23, 2017)

erictetterton said:


> What kind of speed are you seeing and what rpm are you turning with that Solas? Stainless or aluminum?


 Stainless, around 24, but as I said that is a flat bottom boat and we are talking a heavy boat with 3 batteries 40 gallon bait tank, 10 gallon fuel tank and usually two 65# dogs along with me.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 23, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> erictetterton said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of speed are you seeing and what rpm are you turning with that Solas? Stainless or aluminum?
> ...



That is solid with that much weight in the boat. Thanks for the info


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 23, 2017)

I forgot to add I also made this contraption. As I hunt and fish in a bunch of skinny water and am in snags and rocks quite a bit. That also slows it down some. I do have a 4" back set on the motor along with a 4" riser on it. 





erictetterton said:


> nccatfisher said:
> 
> 
> > erictetterton said:
> ...


----------



## tomme boy (Sep 24, 2017)

PowerTech makes all kinds of props that will fit


----------



## gettinback (Sep 25, 2017)

So how are y'all liking the new F25? I bought on but it is still sitting in the box waiting fir my skiff to be finished.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 25, 2017)

tomme boy said:


> PowerTech makes all kinds of props that will fit



Thanks

The SRA3 model in the 10p is what they seem to recommend for this motor.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 25, 2017)

gettinback said:


> So how are y'all liking the new F25? I bought on but it is still sitting in the box waiting fir my skiff to be finished.



I really like it so far. It is very small compared to the previous year model F25. If i would get the right ss prop for my setup, I will be completely happy with it. I am about to do my first oil change at 10 hours.


----------



## turbotodd (Oct 7, 2017)

The turbo 3.0 is still available. There's one 11" in stock in Georgia warehouse. MAR-10111-YR-B0, and also a 12" of the same hotshot.

Order it from a dealer; they won't get charged shipping.

The turbo hotshot is my choice. Going from a 11 1/4" aluminum white prop to the turbo on mine picked up roughly 1-1.5 mph and around 150 RPM give or take. You should see right close to 6000 (mine is 6050-6080 most of the time, with occasional good water conditions and cool air and high baro, it will bouce the 6250 limiter and real low 30 mph). That is on a lake with no current. I have seen 38 mph before but that's going down river in a 9 mph current with the wind at my back. GPS, whether or not it's accurate. Don't care honestly as I'm not racing. It's just self-entertainment.

I have used turbo, yamaha (aluminum), Solas, and Powertech. The powertech SRA is too aggressive for mine, too much pitch and it killed the holeshot. It's really designed for 2 stroke 3 cylinder stuff. In my own testing, Turbo came out as my favorite, Yamaha aluminum 2nd, powertech 3rd and Solas last....Solas last because it's a cast chinese prop that I broke a blade and a half off of. With SS it should have just bent but it didn't. It ran about the same as the stock Yamaha prop.

Ron Hill can blueprint any of them if you wanted to go that direction, or just order from him directly but it costs. He also has some choppers and cleavers that will work with the 3.0 gearcases if you wanted to get crazy. Sometimes I see them on ebay and I get to wondering if they'd do anything for me. Then I come to the realization that there's no sense in ordering an expensive prop just to try out, knowing that if I dont' like it I can't just sell it to any duck hunter or boat racer.


----------



## tomme boy (Oct 8, 2017)

The Ron Hills on ebay need work to run right. The Turbos are made by Yamaha. They usually run the fastest out of all the props for the 25-50hp


----------



## turbotodd (Oct 9, 2017)

tomme boy said:


> The Ron Hills on ebay need work to run right. The Turbos are made by Yamaha. They usually run the fastest out of all the props for the 25-50hp




Ron will work them over if you call & ask him. Just like a torque converter in a drag car. You can buy them off the shelf an sometimes you get lucky. Or you can have them custom made for your rig and get what you need/want for YOUR setup.

The turbo's aren't MADE by Yamaha-the parent company (Precision Propeller Industries, INC) is OWNED by Yamaha. They are still made by Precision. Yamaha owns the company, that's all.

Depends on the motor. 4 stroke, yeah, the turbo's work well. 2 stroke is a whole other animal and it depends on what 2 stroke it is since there are 3 different ones. The STOCK unmodified 3 cylinder 25's and 30's seem to work best with a 14" black steel Yamaha prop or the Powertech SRA either one in 13". We are talking best overall performance not just top speed; and honestly that is what I like best about the Turbo's.

If all you want is top speed, I think a guy could do some tweaking on the setup and get close to 40mph out of it but you'll give it up somewhere else; either boat handling, holeshot, mid range, whatever. There is no free lunch.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm curious....

the post is aged, and I'm wondering if the original poster has tested any props, and what were the results?


----------

